# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magia para niños en Hospitales

## magojuanjo

Hola a todos...

Tengo en mente, realizar magia para niños ingresados en hospitales. He estado buscando en este foro sobre el tema  y hay dos hilos abiertos, en el cual se informa de que es complicado, que esta la asociacion de magos solidarios abracadabra, o la de son-risas-sin-fronteras. 
Tambien he leido sobre un cursillo que hay para payasos y magos. No se si estos eventos estan limitados a asociaciones, o bien puedes por tu cuenta hacer la gestiones oportunas y hacerlo en tu ciudad.

  Si Alguno de vosotros ha intentado algo sobre este tema, le estaria muy agradecido que me informara sobre sus puntos positivos y negativos..

----------


## ignoto

Yo lo hice una vez y no volveré a hacerlo sin apoyo de un psicólogo- Lo pasas fatal.
Además, pocos magos están dispuestos a aguantar las reuniones con los pediatras y HACERLES CASO.

----------


## magic_7

no volveras a hacerlo? joer yo nunca he hecho magia en un hospital pero era uno de mis objetivos en unos años tiene que ser bonito conseguir una sonrisa de unos pobres niños que lo estaran pasando tan mal...

----------


## marcoCRmagia

cuentanos tu experiencia ignoto, porque no lo harias sin un psicologo? tan duro es el golpe?

----------


## ignoto

Soy padre de familia numerosa. Cuando ves a un niño de la edad de uno de tus hijos que padece cáncer y el oncólogo te advierte que le queda poco

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a intentar contaros algunas cosas de mi experiencia con la magia infantil hospitalaria.
Primero diré que la he hecho en varias ocasiones y no he necesitado ayuda psicológica. Ignoto sí la necesita, pero no para hacer magia en los hospitales, sino para él mismo. Claro, que si nos lo curan perderá esa parte de la genialidad/locura que él tiene y dejará de ser Ignoto. Osea, que lo mejor es que todo quede como está y siga siendo él mismo  :Wink1: .

*Si vas a trabajar en hospitales prepárate una respuesta buena, MUY BUENA, a una pregunta que, inevitablemente va a surgir*. Los peques creen en la magia, van a creer en ti como mago. Antes o después uno te espetará: *Y si eres mago, por qué no haces magia y me curas?* Y ahí se te quedará una cara de no sé qué, con un calor/dolor a la altura del corazón. Porque en sus ojos puedes ver que eres su mayor esperanza y tú no eres nadie (en ese caso y en ese momento). Lo cierto es que, digas lo que digas, vas a fallar.
Así pues, antes de lanzarte a esa maravillosa aventura, hazte un listado de respuestas, etúdialas, analízalas, y si das con una que te convenza de verdad publícala aquí mismo: nos harás un inmenso favor a todos.

Ahora vamos a analizar otros aspectos, menos graves, pero todos ellos con una importancia trascendental.
*¿Te lo planteas como una opción esporádica o quieres darle cierta continuidad?*
Si es una *cuestión de un día*, o de vez en cuando, tienes menos complicaciones: no hay tiempo a que nazca el afecto (tuyo hacia los niños - de los niños hacia ti) y, salvo la pregunta que te comentaba en el apartado anterior todo se resuelve con: llegas, atúas, les entretienes, recoges, te marchas.
Ahora bien, si te planteas *cierta continuidad* debes tener presente que van a nacer ciertos lazos de afectividad (tuya hacia los niños y de los peques hacia ti). Casi siempre será mucho más rápida y fuerte la vinculación de los niños hacia el mago, pues se sienten indefensos, vulnerables y faltos de cariño (aunque lo tengan por parte de sus padres y del personal hospitalario). Tendrán miedo (al dolor, al futuro, a tener que estar ahí encerrados toda la vida, a los médicos, a ti) y te utilizarán como balsa salvavidas (no sólo por ser mago, sino porque estás con ellos). Ya no sólo harás magia, sino que estarás jugando con sus sentimientos y eso no acepta defraudaciones.
No podrás fallar en el tiempo, te estarán esperando. No podrás fallar en la calidad: cada vez serán más exigentes.
Esto me lleva a la segunda pregunta de respuesta complicada *¿Estás preparado para poder asumirlo?* Respóndete con sinceridad (si no lo haces así te engañarás a ti y les mentirás a ellos).

Quedan muchas cosas más para poder analizar: la presentación, la elecciónde los juegos, los peques voluntarios que te ayuden... Pero como podemos escribir mucho al respecto, espero antes de seguir a que me digas cómo ves las preguntas que te planteo y si tienes de verdad respuesta para ellas.

¡Enhorabuena por las ganas! Es maravillo so ver que aún hay gente que sigue preocupándose por los demás.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Este tema, despues de los comentarios de pulgas creo que abre otros puntos de bastante interes.

Esto me recuerda mucho a la "Risoterapia" del Dr. Hunter "Patch" Adams, no se si recuerdan la pelicula de Robin Williams que lo caracterisa.

Creo que la "magiaterapia" podria hacer algo parecido, ayudar a otros, en especial a los niños como terapia alternativa para coadyuvar las tipicas situaciones psicologicas que acompañan una enfermedad _(depresión, baja autoestima, falta de esperanza, tristeza, impotencia, falta de fe, etc.)._

Les puedo hablar por experiencia propia, he ido muchas veces a orfanatos a hacer magia y he terminado haciendo el papel de psicologo, y he ido contratado como psicologo y he terminado haciendo magia, es extraordinario pero si muy comprometedor.

Saludos a todos

----------


## klaudio_o

Mi padre trabaja en un hospital y yo estudio algo relacionado al área medicina, y bueno tengo deseos de mezclar lo que es magia, con algo relacionado con el "paciente-niño", por decirlo así, y hacerles pasar un buen rato.
El problema que he tenido de momento es que como estudio no tengo tiempo para ir, hasta por lo menos el verano cuando salga de vacaciones, y lo que me dijo mi padre: será bastante complicado entrar así como así si no eres familiar de los niños. 
De momento agradecería que alguien contara su experiencia de forma bien extensa para saber más menos que es hacer magia en hospital.

----------


## Pulgas

> Creo que la "magiaterapia" podria hacer algo parecido, ayudar a otros, en especial a los niños como terapia alternativa para coadyuvar las tipicas situaciones psicologicas que acompañan una enfermedad


Ya se está haciendo.
Echa un vistazo a:
http://www.theodora.org/esp-es/index-new-es.htm
http://www.fundacionabracadabra.org/

----------


## magojuanjo

Muchas gracias a todos, tomo buena nota, y se me han despejado algunas dudas que no habia en los otros post.  de verdad muchas gracias por ayudarme en un tema tan delicado como este.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Maravilloso, gracias Pulgas, sin palabras en verdad no hay palabras que puedan definir algo tan noble... que sean bendecidos siempre estos Magos...

Magia en Hospitales

----------


## Ayy

Bueno yo he actuado 2 veces en un hospital ( las dos en el mismo,
en el del Niño Jesus de MAdrid ) y la verdad que mi experiencia es buena.
La primera vez, para mas inri, me tocó hacer magia a los niños con problemas 
psicológicos... no podía pasar ni tijeras ni objetos punzantes...
entré yo acojonado, y al final todos los niños abrazandome y diciendome que volviera
al dia siguiente...
es muy emotivo  :Smile1: 
la 2ª vez fue en la gala de navidad... y a mitad de actuacion vinieron los reyes magos
a dar los regalos... y como si no hubieramos actuado, no se acordaban de nosotros... xD

----------


## Pulgas

Como el tema parece que se anima, voy a comentar algunos aspectos que me parece importante tratar cuando uno se aventura a hacer magia hospitalaria.

*¿Qué tipo de espectáculo monto?*
Lo más oportuno me parece la comedia. No olvidemos que son niños recluídos, enfermos, asustados muchas veces. Ya que vamso a verles, uno de nuestros objetivos debe ser que se diviertan, que por un momento puedan alejarse del encierro, de la enfermedad y del miedo.

*¿Dónde actúo?*
Pueden darse circunstancias diferentes como...
Que agrupen a los niños en una sala, con lo que las características del espectáculo se ajustan a los parámetros de magia de salón.
Que los niños carezcan de movilidad, con lo que habré de desplazarme de habitación en habitación. Aquí puedo decantarme entre magia de cerca, determinados juegos de magia de salón (que te permitan la proximidad del peque), o un sistema mixto.

*Los "voluntarios"*
Tema que puede ser peliagudo si no nos andamos con mil ojos. Es un público que presenta circunstancias muy especiales. Estudia bien (¡¡¡MUY BIEN!!!) a los niños antes de pedirles que te echen una mano. Ten en cuenta su movilidad, su funcionalidad. Muchas veces los llevan en sillas de ruedas, aunque puedn levanarse. Otras parece que no tienen nada, pero pueden tener una vía en un brazo y anulado el otro por la máquina de drenaje. Haz juegos con ellos que te permitan adivinar quién puede tener problemas en un momento dado. Si fallas ahí, harás que un niño se sienta mal, muy mal, y habrás fracasado como mago (por bien que te salga la actuación).
Ante la duda, acude a la participación pasiva del público y no te compliques intentando que sea activa.
Encontrarás niños que no puedan participar de manera activa, pero se mueran de ganas por hacerlo (por ejemplo, un niño con las manos quemadas, vendadas e inmovilizadas, en un juego en el que tiene que sujetar una cinta) Usa mucho tacto y "cucología" si ves que arde en deseos de colaborar contigo, en lugar de rechazarlo anticípate al momento y explica (insisto, es sólo un ejemplo) que para ese momento necesitas una niña de pelo largo. Ya no le rechazas por inválido, sino porque no es niña ni tiene el pelo largo. n realidad ni siquiera le rechazas, sino que no es el momento para que pueda ayudarte. Sobran las explicaciones: lo entiende de sobra.
Tacto, tacto y tacto.

¡Uf, qué largo está quedando esto! *Faltan muchas cuestiones portratar*, pero mejor seguimos en otro momento, que si no, no se lo lee nadie.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos de un recién llegado.
Respecto al tema a tratar me gustaría coloborar con mi pequeña experiencia. ¿Siempre qué hacéis un espectáculo agradáis a todo el público?, si la respuesta es positiva adelante, son niños con problemas pero son niños, pero dar lo mejor de vosotros. Si la respuesta es otra, yo no lo haría. Aunque creáis que deberíais hacerla.
 Mi experiencia en éste campo sólo se reduce a hacer algunos juegos sueltos a padres y familiares con hijos hospitalizados que me lo han solicitado, mas bien niños accidentados, e incluso en casas particulares con niños encamados. La experiencia positiva.
 Yo diferenciaría entre hacer la actuación en grupo o por en contrario hacerla por habitaciones. En grupo no tengo experiencia en hospitales, por individual se pueden conseguir muchos logros tanto físicos como mentales.

----------


## Pulgas

Como ha quedado apuntado, pero no resuelto, vamos a echar un vistazo a eso de *actuar para un grupo* (en una sala) o *actuar habitación por habitación*.
La decisión casi nunca va a ser nuestra, sino del personal del hospital y va a estar (generalmente) basada en criterios médicos (¿Pueden moverse los niños? ¿Están inmovilizados y deben permanecer en la cama?) o logísticos (¿El hospital dispone del personal suficiente comopara atender las habitaciones y la sala? ¿Hay una sala que reúna las condiciones?).
Con frecuencia, y para el caso de que nuestra presencia como magos sea continuada, se alternarán ambas opciones.


Esto nos va a afectar de muchas maneras diferentes: 
En cuanto al repertorio.En lo relativo al ánimo de los niños.En lo que atañe a adultos (personal y familiares) en la sesión.*El repertorio*
Si actuamos *de habitación en habitación* deberemos centrarnos en magia de cerca (ocasionalmente algunos juegos de magia de escena que sean aptos) y deberemos tener en cuenta un pequeño detalle: o tenemos un repertorio inmenso, o seleccionamos los juegos de tal manea que sean fácilmente reseteables. Primero, porque no nos vamos a poner a montar todo en el pasillo (no debemos), y, segundo, porque de lo contrario estarmos más tiempo preparando material que actuando.
Contad con que cuando un niño siente el alboroto en la habitación de al lado y sabe que ahora le toca a él, crecen considerablemente sus ansias, y no es bueno hacerle esperar.
De igual manera, si tienes que cambiar de ubicación varias veces en un mismo día, busca tu comodidad en cuanto al material que utilices: que no sea engorroso de transportar, que no implique apenas montaje una vez que llegues a la habitación.
En muchas habitaciones puedes estar mal de espacio: no utilices elementos muy voluminosos.
Los peques estarán cansados (si tienen que permanecer en cama es fácil que sienan dolor, que estén incómodos y, sobre todo, muy hartos del hospital, de la cama y de la dolencia). No les canses tú más todavía. Busca rutinas fáciles de seguir, que no les requieran mucho esfuerzo ni les exijan una concentración exagerada.
Si tienes opción de hablar con el personal sanitario antes de entrar en cada habitación, entérate de si hay alguna característica en el niño que le impide seguir lo que tienes previsto. Pongo un ejemplo: hace unos años actué en una habitación en la que uno de los peques (eran tres) tenía que estar boca abajo, con lo que tuvimos que cambiar la orientación de la cama. Eso sin contar que le suponía un esfuerzo enorme levantar tanto el cuello como para verme. Conclusión, en lugar de velador actué a ras de suelo.

Como veis, en el esquema he anotado otros puntos que creo que es importante tratar. Si alguien se anima, escribir cuesta poco y debatir es más interesane que sólo leer. El hilo está abierto.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno he leido un poco todo y me quedo algo por aclarar y una duda por quitar.

Yo forme parte y estube en la comicion de la RED MASO, red de magos solidarios que creo que en españa hay una, entonces como vi un comentario al respecto, quieria aclarar que no creo que te echen de un hospital por hacer magia o por no ser de ese circulo magico, sino todo lo contrario.

Y la duda mia es, si en esa situacion no sufrimos un conflico entre profecionalismo y artista.

Si somos profecionales tenemos que actuar, dar lo mejor de nosotros y que eso no nos afecte, somos profecioanles y actuamos un papel de mago.

Pero segun muchas definiciones, los artistas estamos muy vinculados a los sentimiento y tienen o tenemos una sensivilidad mucho mas grande a estas cosas, que lo que le paso a ignoto les paso a muchos mas.

Pero entonces esa cuestion independientemende de la magia, o el estilo de magia y la teoria, no se puede sentir como un reto, entre profecionalismo y artista.

Yo creo que el profecional es el que sale y actua, y en ningun momento se ve superado por la situacion que ve, ni se demuestra impresionado por las vendas de un niño.
Y el artista es que luego de actuar se deprime y no quiere volver a un hospital.

Si bien yo cometi el error de ir a un hospital a los 17 años, y creanme que no estaba preparado, y eso fue un golpe muy fuerte,. entonces como en el foro hay muchos de esa edad, le recomiendo que tengas cuidado a que parte del hospital visitan.

Yo mi parte luego de unos años volvi, y entendi que almenos yo, son cosas que no podre superar, pero la cara de los niños y la sonrisa es una gran motivacion, y eso que yo soy el peor mago infantil que existe.

En mi pais los hospitales son 100% publicos y gratuitos, entonces se ven muchas familias muy humildes y de muy poco recursos, al punto que muchas de esas familias comen una sola vez al dia.

Entonces con esa gravedad sumada, el niño que te ve entrar, no espera ver la magia, ya esta feliz con el solo echo de tu le regales 5 minutos de tu vida en visitarlo.

abrazo
ezequiel.







Pulgas gracias por enseñar tanto y gratuitamente

----------


## LOU LESS

Buenas. Ayer se me olvidó dar las gracias por éste fantástico hilo, gracias.
Cuando hacéis magia en alguna habitación de hospitales, por lo que hablamos de una      " magia más personalizada", un número mínimo de niños, hay un tema que se nos pasa por alto, los familiares. Yo los uso para dar más fuerza a ciertos juego. Si los niños tienen problemas de movilidad, la magia nos ofrece darles la mejor de las sonrisas usando a sus familiares, el humor con un familiar, amigo, cuidador, les reporta muchas risas una vez hayamos abandonado la habitación, sobre todo si el ridiculizodo es un adulto, eso da un toque más de complicidad. Tenemos que usar todas las posibilidades a nuestro alcance, y ésto me hace pensar incluso en el espejo del baño, que lo podemos descolgar para dar mayor visibilidad a esos niños  con problemas extremos. Dar caña a los niños "sucker"(creo que se escribe así), no suele ser bueno, yo no lo usaría con niños hospitalizados, pero sí con sus familiares.

----------


## ignoto

> ... pero sí con sus familiares.


Que en el mejor de los casos están durmiendo cuatro o cinco horas en un sillón, llevan tres días sin poder ducharse y puede que estén en un estado de nervios lamentable.

¡Ojo! No es una crítica.

Es que es lo que he pensado nada más verlo.

Hay cientos de efectos visuales que no requieren embromar a nadie. ¿Por qué utilizar estos otros en esas circunstancias? Siempre puedes utilizarlos en otra actuación.

O puedes aprovechar que suelen ir voluntarios a jugar con los niños, coincidir con ellos y hacérselo a ellos (sin pasarse). Los niños les suelen tener mucho cariño y disfrutarán de alguna broma ligera que les hagas.

----------


## LOU LESS

Ignoto, cuando digo familiares estoy diciendo adultos, desde colaboradores, personal sanitario, amigos ,etc. incluido familiares, por supuesto. Sólo pretendía hacer ver que es una posibilidad a tener en cuenta, y  no hacer toda la sesión en esa dirección. La palabra ridiculizar quizás suene demasiado fuerte, pero lo que se pretende es solamente sacar unas sonrisas, y ese grado de complicidad. En éstos casos extremos ésa vinculación que queda después de la magia, después de haber ido, cómo y cuándo se valora.

----------


## Pulgas

*El repertorio
*Si actuamos *en una sala* en principio podremos utilizar nuestro espectáculo habitual. Tendremos, eso sí, que extremar las precauciones en lo referente a voluntarios (tema del que ya hemos hablado en otro post) y habremos de tener cuidado con algunos temas en los que el niño pueda sentirse más sensible (la enfermedad, el dolor, el internamiento...).

Tanto si trabajamos en sala como si lo hacemos habitación por habitación, antes de acudir al hospital habremos de ponernos en contacto con la dirección para resolver algunos aspectos:
*¿Me van a poner pegas para introducir algún elemento?*
Es frecuente que no esté permitido la presencia de *animales* en el interior de las instalaciones (personalmente nunca trabajo con animales).
También es posible que no permitan la utilización de *confeti, serpentinas, etc.*
Si tienes previsto repartir *golosinas* háblalo antes y entérate de las circunstancias de cada paciente. (no recomiendo, bajo ningún concepto, su reparto: puede haber niños que no puedan consumirlas y les haras pasar un mal rato).
Si vas a hacer algún *regalo* a los niños, comenta qué: el personal sanitario te orientará acerca de la conveniencia o no de utilizar ese objeto (sabéis que también soy contrario al reparto de ragalos: les ofrezco mi magia, que debe implicar un montón de minutos de diversión y entretenimiento. No conozco mejor regalo que ese).

*En caso de que tengamos alguna duda sobre la idoneidad de nuestro repertorio, es bueno que informemos previamente de qué tenemos previsto hacer. Los profesionales de la planta nos orientarán sobre los conflictos que pueden surgir con nuestro repertorio.*

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a hablar del *estado de ánimo de los pacientes*.
Antes de abordar la cuestión desde el punto de vista de nuestro espectáculo, quizás merezca la pena que evaluemos cómo se siente un niño dentro de un hospital.
Creo que hay tres rasgos que les identifican:
El *dolor*: lo padecen o lo han padecido recientemente. En cualquier caso los hospitales rezuman siempre olor a dolor.
El *miedo*: a lo desconocido, al futuro. Por no saber bien qué es lo que tienen (aunque se lo hayan explicado), ni cuándo se van a curar. Por no estar en casa, en el colegio o jugando con los amigos.
La *pena*: están en circunstancias difíciles, en un ambiente hostil. Se aburren. A ratos se sienten solos (aunque estén acompañados). Se ha roto su normalidad. Están tristes.

¿Cómo nos afecta al trabajar? Voy a volver a marcar las dos diferencias según nuestro espectáculo sea en sala o en habitación, porque el carácter puede variar en una u otra circunstancia.
*Cuando actuamos en sala*, los niños suelen estar más alegres: el encierro se ha abierto un poco, gozan de mayor libertad de movimientos y, sobre todo, se relacionan con otros niños. 
En general nos acogerán con ilusión (rompemos su monotonía) y con mayor alegría (les habrán mentalizado para acudir a "una fiesta"). Eso les hará ser más participativos (tanto de manera activa como pasiva). Nos lo pondrán fácil.
Si pueden moverse, también se abrirán nuestras posibilidades de introducir en el repertorio juegos que requieran la participación activa del público (tal vez venga bien echar un vistazo al apartado de "voluntarios" que tratamos más arriba, para recordar algunas cosas). De todas maneras nuestra actitud debe ser muy vigilante a las circunstancias específicas de cada niño.

*De habitación en habitación*: la sensación de ruptura de monotonía es mayor, casi, que cuando pueden salir: están confinados, ven siempre a las mismas personas. Cualquier alteración de esa rutina es una bendición.
Pero estarán más incómodos (por dentro y por fuera). Si no pueden salir de la habiación es, o porque su movilidad está reducida (accidentes, determinadas patologías), o porque están en postoperatorio, o porque... Lo cierto es que sentirán dolor y frustración. En principio lo tenemos un poco más difícil: hay que lidiar con un estado de ánimo adverso. Añade a eso la medicación, que puede tenerlos algo "atontados" y llegamos a la conclusión de que nuestros juegos tienen que ser muy sencillos, cortos, de muy fácil seguimiento.
En estas circunstancias debemos estar muy pendientes de las reacciones del niño: si le notamos cansado, es mejor retirarse antes que agotarlo más. Si está triste, hemos de tender a la comedia. No trabajamos para lucirnos: trabajamos para él, que sea él quien mande a través de los indicios que nos aporta.

Un último principio general cuando estemos analizando el ánimo de los peques: *nosotros montamos la fiesta, pero no somos los protagonistas. Los protagonistas deben ser los niños.*

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a tratar el tema de *los adultos en la sesión*.
Ignoto ha apuntado algunas cuestiones que nos van a resultar imprescindibles a la hora de abordar este tema, como son el cansancio, el suñoe, etc. de los familiares. A ellas podemos añadir otras notas importantes.

Cuando hablamos de adultos en una sesión hospitalaria nos encontraremos, generalmente, con dos tipos de personas:Familiares.Personal del hospital.En ocasiones estarán presentes los organizadores del evento (si trabajamos para terceros, como el programa de hospitales que lleva a cabo Correos, en la actualidad, en España). Su presencia, no obstante , no la consideraré relevante para este estudio.

*Los familiares.*

Muchas de las características que afectan al comportamiento de los niños tienen su espejo en los familiares que les acompañan: el miedo, la incertidumbre... Pero a ellas debemos añadir otras que pueden llegar a condicionarnos (o, al menos, debemos tener siempre presentes):
El cansancio (lo apuntaba Ignoto). Por lo general duermen poco y mal. Las condiciones no son idóneas (un sillón casi nunca cómodo; en muchos casos, tener que estar pendientes del gotero...; y siempre están velando el sueño del peque, aunque eso implique descuidar el suyo).La ruptura de la monotonía. Se ven obligados a descuidar sus quehaceres habituales, casa, trabajo, amigos...El inconformismo. No siempre asumirán de buen grado lo que ácontece en torno a la enfermedad del niño: ni los cuidados, ni los protocolos hospitalarios, ni el tratamiento... No sé la razón, pero en muchos casos cuando alguien cercano a nosotros está enfermo, nos creemos con más derecho a opinar que los propios médicos.En general la actitud de los familiares será siempre de agradecimiento: regalamos un momento de diversión al niño y a ellos les ayudamos a relajarse durante unos minutos. De todas maneras, si recordamos lo que terminamos de decir, no será especialmente extraño que nos encontremos algún adulto con pocas ganas de diversión y con excaso ánimo de participación. Es humano y es comprensible. Pongámonos, pues, en este caso, pues asumiendo lo peor se nos facilita el trabajo si las condiciones resultan favorables.

*Nuestro acto de cara a los familiares.*
Deberemos acudir a nuestros conocimientos sobre la psicología del público. Y, por encima de lo demás, algo que hemos apuntado más veces: tacto, tacto y tacto.
No podemos apresurarnos a la hora de escogerlos como "voluntarios" antes debemos estudiarlos a fin de intuir su estado de ánimo y sus ganas de participar. Salvo que nuestro grado de experiencia sea notable, no será recomendable asbrir la sesión con un juego de participación de adultos. Mejor darnos tiempo para estar seguros de que no erramos la elección.
En general evitaremos toda situación que pueda resultarles embarazosa o conflictiva (error del adulto y escarnio) pues el riesgo a que están más susceptibles es mayor que en otro tipo de sesiones.
Intentemos que se lo pasen bien, que nos convirtamos en el descanso que necesitan. Si lo hacemos así obtendremos resultados excelentes y veremos en ellos un público maravilloso.
Quizás debamos recordar que cuando nosotros abandonemos el hospital ellos continuarán ahí y que la imagen que debe tener el niño es que sus familiares son maravillosos, que han estado a su lado y que han sabido disfrutar junto a él.

Nos faltan por estudiar las diferencias entre un espectáculo de sala y nuestro número de habitación en habitación. Pero ya tendremos tiempo.

----------


## LOU LESS

Gracias Pulgas por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos.
Especialmente por tratar los dos temas que han ido incluidos en mis contestaciones.
El tema de los familiares y el de diferenciar las actuaciones en sala y por habitaciones. Normalmente se tiende a generalizar, y desde mi modesta experiencia cada tema hay que fraccionarlo. Puede que no tengamos respuestas para todo, pero quizás seamos capaces de dar respuestas a pequeñas cosas.
Un mago puede no tener la experiencia suficiente para echarse un sala encima, pero puede ir repartiendo y regalando "pequeñas ilusiones" habitación por habitación, no por ello debe de decir NO a hacer magia en un hospital. 
El tema de los familiares, que saqué en un mensaje anterior, solo me cabe esperar a que tengas tiempo y nos transmitas tus conocimientos.
Gracias Pulgas por tu cultura mágica.

----------


## Pulgas

(Off topic: _Muchas gracias por vuestros apoyos y ánimos_)

*Los familiares.*

*En sala:*
Nuestra presencia, en muchos casos, supondrá un respiro para los familiares de los niños que puedan desplazarse a una sala para ver la actuación. No es de extrañar, pues (y en absoluto reprochable) que no acudan al espectáculo y que se tomen un respiro, acudan a hacer algunas compras o sencillamente se vayan a tomar un café.
Algunos acudirán, claro. Sobre cómo tratarlos ya hemos comentado algunos aspectos.

*De habitación en habitación:*
Puesto que el tiempo que estaremos con cada paciente es menor, lo ideal es centrarse en el niño. Los familiares agradecerán mucho que distraigamos al niño, pero tampoco les vendrá nada mal que les dediquemos a ellos un saludo reconfortante y una sonrisa.
En relación a los familiares (especialmente los padres) nos encontraremos actitudes muy diferentes: desde el que invita al peque a participar en todo, aunque no le apetezca mucho (espíritu de protección y creencia de que si se distrae estará mejor), hasta aquellos que quieran robar el protagonismo de la sesión. Lidiar con ellos puede ser complicado (ya hemos dicho que se encuentran en una situación extrema) y puede requerir mucha mano izquierda.
Hemos de tener un cuidado especial con los ángulos, pues las habitaciones no suelen ser muy grandes, la distribución de las camas, para nosotros, es penosa (generalmente tres por habitación en la sanidad pública española), y la imposibilidad de situar a los acompañantes donde nosotros deseemos, es muy complicada (casi nula). Este aspecto deberemos tenerlo muy estudiado antes de iniciar las sesiones.

*El personal sanitario.*
La gente que trabaja en pediatría suele ser muy agradable. Está en contacto directo con los niños, tienen experiencia en su trato y de hospitales saben más que nosotros. Mucho más que nosotros.
Si unimos a ello que conocen a los peques mejor que nosotros (conviven con ellos), la conclusión es clara: debemos convertirlos en nuestros aliados, nunca nuestros rivales.
Puede que choquemos con ellos en algunas ocasiones (como podemos chocar con el organizador de cualqueir otro evento) peo hemos de tener en cuenta que ellos conocen mejor las características del lugar y de los niños y que, cuando nosotros nos marchemos, ellos seguirán ahí. Así pues, la primera norma es escucharles en los previos (es su trabajo) y asumir que una vez que empecemos la sesión es nuestra. Ahí mandamos nosotros (es nuestro trabajo).
Para el personal sanitario una sesión de magia puede ser un momento de distracción (durante el desarrollo del espectáculo debe serlo), pero también puede implicar un trabajo extra (desplazar a los niños con problemas de movilidad hasta la sala, en el caso de los celadores; recoger lo que manchemos, en el caso del personal de limpieza, etc). En ello podemos ver la actitud distante que nos encontraremos en ocasiones.
Ya, ya sé que es su trabajo, pero a ninguno nos gusta que nos lo multipliquen.
En genral, cualquier problema que hayamos tenido se disipará en cuanto emepecemos nuestro show. Ahí ya reina la alegría y todos, incluidos los más gruñones, quiere pasárselo bien.

(_Continuará.. Además de finalizar el tema de los adultos, aún nos queda por estudiar las salas especiales -oncología, etc-, la cuestión de los regalos y algún que otro fleco. Eso sin contar con lo que a vosotros se os pueda ocurrir y queráis que comentemos.)_

----------


## gandulcat

Bueno ,algunos habeis hablado de malas experiencias.Pero se que muchos magos de los que estais leyendo esto,seguro,seguro,que tiene que contarnos ,aquella vez que en un hospital se sintio el hombre mas feliz del mundo cuando.......
Anda hombre,contad alguna anecdota bonita que os paso.
Animarse.

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, tienes razón. Interrumpimos la teoría por un momento y hacemos un receso para contar anécdotas más amables.

En el año 2000 fui a actuar a un hospital público. Acompañaba a los Reyes Magos en un acto organizado por una emisora de radio. ¡Qué malos eran los Reyes: en lugar de pedir la ayuda de actores (o de magos, que habría sido lo suyo) eran lo locutores!
La sesión (de habitación en habitación) iba muy bien hasta que quisimos entrar en la zona de enfermos terminales. La dirección del hospital nos lo prohibió. Los médicos se enfrentaron al secretario, le hicieron ver que era absurdo y él, en aplicación de las normas recitó todo el protocolo: que si la estirilización, que si el material que introducíamos...
La bronca subió de tono y el secretario llamó al director por teléfono (que libraba ese día). Como  los médicos estaban dispuestos a que entrásemos, el secretario terminó situando a un vigilante para bloquear la puerta. Como veis, hasta aquí es todo absurdo. A todo esto el revuelo ya era grande, la emisora de radio quería abandonar y yo estaba más cabezota que nunca: había que entrar, pues los médicos no veían razones para no hacerlo.
Salió una madre y, llorando, le pidió por favor al vigilante que nos dejase pasar, que pensara en la ilusión que le hacía a su hijo, que quizás fuese su último memento de alegría... (el secretario se había ido). Al final el vigilante le pidió a una enfermera que le dijese a otro vigilante que le llamara por la emisora por algún asunto grave (así el se cubría las espaldas). Se hizo, y sin muro humano, entramos.
La sesión fue preciosa. Los niños disfrutaron a la grande y yo me fui a casa más contento que unas pascuas.
Al final, cuando llegó el director, ya estábamos trabajando y evitó más polémica. Ahí quedó todo, con alguna bronca, algún apercibimiento de expediente para uno de los médicos, pero no llegó a más.

Y otra bonita, bonita.
Fueron cuatro sesiones en sala. Al finalizar una de ellas utilicé los D'lite comentándoles que eran estrellas. Les "entregué" una a cada niño explicándoles que lo que le daba era un bebé de estrella, que lo apretaran fuerte en la mano para darle calor y que, si al abrir la mano no lo veían, era porque estaban dormidos (los bebés duermen mucho).
Al volver a la semana siguiente, se me acercó una niña con el puño cerrado, lo abrió y me dijo algo como...
"Mira, no la he perdido. Aquí está mi estrella. Lo que pasa es que sólo la podemos ver tú y yo ¿verdad?  ¿Tú si la ves, verdad?
Y se me quedó una cosita en el estómago de esas que nunca se olvidan.

----------


## gandulcat

Como para olvidarlo...
Eres grande Fernando.

----------


## Iban

> "Mira, no la he perdido. Aquí está mi estrella. Lo que pasa es que sólo la podemos ver tú y yo ¿verdad? ¿Tú si la ves, verdad?
> Y se me quedó una cosita en el estómago de esas que nunca se olvidan.


 

Glups.

----------


## Pulgas

Después de este receso anecdótico-sentimental, volvemos a la carga.
Estábamos hablando del *personal hospitalario*.

Cuando trabajamos *en sala* se convertirá en nuestro aliado insustituíble. Puesto que rompemos su monotonía, y de una manera agradable, pueden servirnos, sin problemas, como "voluntarios". Con ellos podemos jugar con mayores garantías que con los familiares, pues los niños estarán acostumbrados a ellos, a su sentido del humor o a su manera de ser "cascarrabias", según los casos.
Yo nunca los ridiculizo (igual que no se me ocurriría dejar mal a un profesor en una sesión escolar). Tened en cuenta que cuando nos marchemos ellos deberán seguir ahí y continuarán desempeñando su trabajo.
Para el caso de que yo quiera centrarme en el "error del adulto" tiendo a hacer que el error sea mío, la responsabilidad del fallo siempre mía, aunque sea él el protagonista de mis desaciertos. De esta manera el juego continúa siendo tremendamente divertido y no les pongo a ellos en evidencia.
Me he encontrado el caso de profesionales tan volcados que se me han hecho incómodos. Tratan de ayudarmen tento que restan protagonismo al acto. Un poco de mano izquierda y algunas tablas me han servido para dejarles en su sitio sin tener que llamarles la atención directamente. A fin de cuentas su buena fe es evidente y sus ganas de ayudar, incuestionables.

*De habitación en habitación.*
Se convierten en nuestros embajadores, son los que nos presentan y suelen explicar al peque que estamos ahí para pasárnoslo bien. De paso, y en los pasillos, nos informan de las dificultades que podemos encontrar en los niños (movilidad, audición, etc.).
Yo aporvecho siempre los desplazamientos para obtener toda la información posible dentro de lo relevante para la sesión. Ya tendré tiempo luego de hablar de mis cosas con médicos o auxiliares.
En genral, en este tipo de sesiones permanecen en un segundo plano. Hacer magia de cerca invita a dejar que se centre en ella el niño y no ven necesaria su intervención. En cualquier caso siempre abro una puerta para que puedan participar y que el niño vea que todos estamos integrados, que todos disfrutamos y que no es una cuestión entre el enfermo y el mago, sino un acto de comunicación y entretenimiento colectivo. Eso al peque le ayuda a romper con la sensaciónde aislamiento que puede sentir encerrado en su habitación.

----------


## Juantan

Gracias por todo la información Pulgas, en el futuro me servira. 
Tengo una pequeña duda: Cuando van de sala en sala... ¿Repiten los juegos? (Hacen una rutina en una sala, y en la siguiente la misma?) o varían?
Saludos!

----------


## Pulgas

> Tengo una pequeña duda: Cuando van de sala en sala... ¿Repiten los juegos? (Han una rutina en una sala, y en la siguiente la misma?) o varían?


¡Muy buena pregunta, sí señor!
Depende del repertorio que tengas.
Al ser habitaciones independientes no veo problema en repetir juegos, aunque yo suelo cambiarlos en función de la edad de los peques.
También debo variarlos dependiendo de las características del niño.
Te pongo un ejemplo y seguro que me entiendes mejor:
Supón que estás haciendo en todas las habitaciones una producción de bolas de esponja en manos del niño, pero te encuentras un crío quemado, con las manos vendadas. Sería un desatino intentar hacer ese juego. En este caso es imprescindible variar el guión.
En magia hospitalaria, más que nunca, debemos llevar unos cuantos juegos de reserva, por lo que pueda pasar. Y debemos ponernos siempre en lo peor.
Con el tiempo irás descubriendo que tienes juegos gestuales para niños a los que se les acaban de romper los tímpanos (afortunadamente te endontrarás muy pocos). O tienes juegos divertidos para un niños que no ve (afortunadamente te endontrarás muy pocos)... 
Acabo con un juego de palabras un poco burdo: "si lo llevas todo previsto, no te sorprenderán los imprevistos".

----------


## Pulgas

*Regalos, chucherías y otras tonterías.*

Así, con título rimado, hablamos hoy del tema de si debemos o no llevar un pequeño detale para los niños hospitalizados.
Claro, si lo hacemos en un cumpleaños ¿cómo no vamos a hacerlo con estos pobres niños que lo estan pasando mal y..?
No, no y no.
Ni en este caso soy partidario del regalo al niño. Insito en que el regalo es nuestro arte, y que debe quedar en el recuerdo por encima de una baratija que le entreguemos a un peque.
Por otro lado hay condiciones especiales que desaconsejan llevar regalos:
¿Se le va a poder entregar a todos los niños? Quizás en algunas alas o plantas no dejen que entreguemos nada. En el caso de enfermos teminales podemos encontrarnos con la oposición del personal a que inroduzcamos determinado tipo de juguetes en la planta. Y ya lo que nos faltaba, encima de que son los que se van a llevar la peor parte, nosotros les dejamos sin juguete.

En el caso de las chucherías las desaconsejo por completo. El hospital es un conjunto de regímenes alimentarios y es fácil (casi seguro) que algunso de los niños para lso que actuamos no puedan ingerir alimentos fuera de la dieta.
Nosotros queremos que el peque se lo pase bien, y no creo que al que no puede tomar caramelos le gusta ver a todos con uno en la boca mientras que él se tiene que conformar con mirar.

----------


## Pulgas

*Enfermos terminales*
He dejado este punto para el final, pues considero que en él concurren circunstancias muy especiales en cuanto al enfermo, el personal hospitalario y los familiares.
Lamentablemente en los hospitales se da esta circunstancia, niños cuya vida ya va a ser muy escasa y sus condiciones de estancia son especialmente penosas, tanto para él como para su entorno.

*El personal*
Lo que para nosotros es un drama, para ellos es el día a día. Y debe ser así. No es que estén endurecidos y acostumbrados a la muerte, sino que distinguen lo que es la vida y lo que supone su trabajo. Les admiro aunque aveces se muestren fríos (algunos, erróneamente, dicen que insensibles). Conviven con la muerte de los niños y si dejan que eso les afecte en su vida acabarán volviéndose locos.
Pueden parecernos más autoritarios. La mayoría de las veces es, sencillamente, que tienen las cosas más claras y que saben mejor que nosotros cómo actuar.
Nos dictarán normas que no entendamos, que no compartamos. La mayoría de las veces no es un capricho, sino un protocolo de actuación pensando en la generalidad y no en casos particulares.
Creo que es una gente que tiene un trabajo durísimo y que nosotros no somos quiénes para cuestionarlo o discutirlo.

*Los familiares*
Imaginad cómo deben sentirse. En el mejor de los casos tienen los nervios a flor de piel. No es bueno que les sometamos a un estrés mayor del que ya sienten. Muchos de ellos se esforzarán por aparentar normalidad, alegría, ilusión, aunque por dentro estén hechos una auténtica mierda. Nuestro apoyo en estas circunstancias les ayuda tanto como al niño.
Hay que escucharles muchísimo (aunque no hable) y tener muy presente lo que nos dicen con palabras, cuerpo o gesto. ¡Y no les lelvéis la contraria, ya tienen bastante con lo que tienen!

*Los pacientes*
Generalmente ignoran lo que ocurre. Eso no quiere decir que no perciban muchas cosas a su alrededor: miedo, tristeza... Mucha tristeza.
Puede que nos encontremos con niños sedados o drogados, mucho más lentos en reflejos de lo que corresponde a su edad, o más hiperactivos de lo que eran antes de ingresar.
Podemos encontrarnos con peques que sufren, a los que les duele algo sin que las medicinas lleguen a aliviarles del todo.
Quizás los niños sean muy caprichosos. Es comprensible: les están mimando al máximo y, muchas veces, se les consiente todo. Si fuese vuestro hijo o vuestro hermano ¿no estaríais tentados de hacer lo mismo?

*La actuación*
Generalmente no preparo nada especial para ellos pues, a los efectos de mi magia, no hay nada especial... en apariencia.
Miro mucho más, extremo mucho más la atención, me concentro muchísimo más en todos los indicios que hay a mi alrededor (cansancio, disgusto, dolor) y ralentizo o acelero el juego en función de sus demandas. Es decir, soy mucho más flexible y estoy mucho más atento.
Yo suelo sudar mucho, pero en estas actuaciones sudo muchísimo más. La concentración hace sudar.
Si voy a hacer varias sesiones con ellos (no es lo normal) intentaré (casi nunca lo conseguiré) no encariñarme con ninguno.
Primero, porque puede que mañana, cuando vuelva, ya no esté.
Segundo, porque cuando termine mi compromiso (dos, tres, cuatro actuaciones) me marcharé y para mí la vida debe seguri tal cual.
Mentalízate antes de ir allí: la muerte es una fase más de la vida y no importa la edad que tengas. Si no logras asumirlo como tal, quizás no estés preparado para trabajar en estas condiciones.

Un apunte final, aunque a alguno no le parezca bien (durante muchos años yo no estaba de acuerdo con lo que voy a decir). *Desaconsejo que se actúe en salas de enfermos terminales hasta los treinta o treinta y pico años*. No porque se sea más inmaduro (que se es. ¡Ups, lo siento, se me ha escapado!) sino porque con los años vives muchas experiencias nuevas y te ayudan a forjar un carácter que no es mejor, ni peor, sino más completo. Y este tipo de dificultades se entienden mejor con un poco más de experiencia en la vida.

----------


## Iban

Bueno,

Ahora que parece que con éste termina la cadena, voy.

Me he vuelto a leer todos y cada uno de los Posts de Fernando sobre la magia infantil en los hospitales, saltando las tonterías que hemos dicho nosotros en medio. Incluso me he atrevido a recortarlos y pegarlos en un documento Word, que tengo guardadito sin el permiso de Fernando.

Es... no sólo un texto de gran interés mágico, sino que habla mucho de la madurez de un mago, de su psicología, del trato con la gente, y de cómo existe muuuuuucho más que el DL y el EMP.

Y, por encima de todo, es un texto enormemente enternecedor.

Si no viene INMEDIATAMENTE un moderador a recoger todo esto y ponerlo en un altar con una chincheta es porque, de verdad, somo estúpidos al dejar que sus enseñanzas se vayan hundiendo poco a poco en el olvido del foro.

----------


## alvarovilla

Magojuanjo yo soy de Huelva y tengo un amigo al que tambien le gusta la magia como a mi. El lleva mas tiempo y estaba interesado en hacer algo así. Si te pones en contacto conmigo tal vez podamos hablar del tema pues mi hermano ha sido voluntario de cruz roja y trabajaba precisamente con los niños hospitalizados. 
Un saludo!!

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Este no es un artículo sobre magia! Pero creo que nos puede servir  para entender cómo trabajan algunos la humanización de los hospitales!*

Lo he sacado de
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes
*Los colores de la recuperación*

*Las plantas pediátricas de los hospitales se convierten poco a poco en lugares pensados para los niños. La cultura de curar divirtiendo se extiende, y los espacios asépticos son ahora entornos llenos de vida* 

En algunos hospitales, las mascarillas de oxígeno se transforman en caretas de ratón, los timbres suenan como canciones infantiles y una ecografía se convierte en la excusa perfecta para ver una película en 3D. Es posible crear todo un universo en el que el niño es el protagonista del cuento, y su enfermedad, sólo un reto que superar. La humanización de las plantas pediátricas es una realidad en muchos centros sanitarios, y la cultura del _hospital amigo_ se impone poco a poco en España.

La Carta Europea de Derechos del Niño Hospitalizado, firmada el 13 de mayo de 1986 por el Parlamento Europeo, reconoce a los menores la necesidad de un trato sanitario diferenciado de los adultos. "Los niños tienen derecho a disponer de locales amueblados y equipados, de modo que respondan a sus necesidades en materia de cuidados, de educación y de juegos", reza el apartado 17.
La Fundación Curarte, creada por el Grupo McCann en 1996, trabaja para lograr que todos los menores puedan disfrutar realmente de este derecho y se sientan como en casa, o mejor. Pilar García Valdés, directora de esta fundación, asegura que España se encuentra a la cola en la humanización de hospitales respecto al norte de Europa y a Estados Unidos. "Ellos nos llevan mucha ventaja, los centros pediátricos parecen guarderías o colegios, pero cuentan con todas las instalaciones y medidas de seguridad de un hospital", afirma. Esta realidad está cambiando y, en palabras de García, a "pasos agigantados" en lugares como Cataluña. Otras comunidades autónomas empiezan a mostrar interés por la idea del _hospital amigo_ y sus beneficios.
La Fundación Curarte se centra, sobre todo, en convertir los espacios asépticos del hospital en mundos llenos de vida y color. La demanda de este tipo de reformas ha colapsado ya el trabajo de la fundación, que, según su directora, "no da abasto".
El ilustrador Antonio Fernández-Coca, licenciado en Bellas Artes y profesor de universidad, es el encargado de crear muchos de estos universos paralelos. Para él, entusiasmar a los menores ingresados es más que un reto: "Antes de dibujar, siempre investigo la cultura y las leyendas que perviven en la zona en la que se localiza el hospital. Los niños lo tienen que sentir como algo suyo". Fernández-Coca asegura que la colaboración del personal sanitario e incluso de los menores ingresados es vital. "Nadie sabe mejor que ellos cuáles son sus necesidades y sus sueños", apunta. Ahora prepara las ilustraciones de sus próximos proyectos, el hospital de Reus y el madrileño Puerta de Hierro. "Para mí no hay nada más satisfactorio que poder dar algo de felicidad a estos niños", señala, convencido de los efectos positivos que tienen estas medidas en los menores.
El hospital infantil universitario Niño Jesús de Madrid fue pionero en la cultura de humanización en España. Desde su creación en 1877, se concibió como un espacio dedicado y pensado para los niños. La encargada de sus ilustraciones, María Fernanda Delgado, imparte ahora clases de arte que funcionan como terapia para los menores con problemas físicos y trastornos alimentarios del hospital. Lo hace en una mágica guardilla situada en la planta más alta del Niño Jesús. "Me cedieron este espacio y le dimos vida", señala. La guardilla parece haberse construido con este fin, sólo un niño puede pasar por sus puertas sin tener que agachar la cabeza, y Delgado ha terminado de crear el mundo de fantasía con sus pinturas: "Aquí los menores se olvidan de todo y se sienten útiles porque crean arte para el disfrute de los demás". La artista les ayuda a relajarse pintando en caballetes, con figuras de cerámica y con el cuidado de diferentes plantas. El psiquiatra, José Luis Pedreira, explica que estos tratamientos alternativos logran una evolución demostrable en los menores con dificultades físicas, y a los que tienen problemas psíquicos les hace salir de un mundo interno muy complejo. "Estas actividades funcionan como las terapias con animales para los niños autistas", afirma Pedreira.
El hospital infantil universitario Niño Jesús cuenta, además, con un teatro al que acuden numerosos voluntarios para ofrecer espectáculos a los menores ingresados. Diego, enfermo de 11 años, suele acudir a estas y otras actividades que organizan las asociaciones voluntarias. En una salida programada para los niños al zoo conoció a Sergio, y con él, su pasión por la magia. Ahora sólo acude al centro de día y cuando le invitan a los espectáculos. Recuerda su estancia en el hospital con alegría y asegura que allí hizo muy buenos amigos. "Lo malo del hospital es que estás malito", apunta. Su madre, Emilia, afirma que a Diego se le olvidaba lo negativo de estar ingresado gracias a estas actividades lúdicas. El menor dice que cuando se encuentre mejor quiere hacerse voluntario para ayudar a los niños enfermos como lo han hecho con él.
El hospital Sant Joan de Deu de Barcelona se encuentra inmerso ahora en plena transformación con la ayuda de la Fundación Curarte y su ilustrador Antonio Fernández-Coca. El proyecto de la planta octava, de oncología, se ha convertido ya en un universo de experiencias nuevas para los pequeños enfermos. La directora de planificación y calidad del hospital, María Josep Planas, cuenta que los niños ingresados en ella bajan en busca de sus compañeros para poder enseñarles su nueva casa, un hogar fabricado sólo para ellos en el que los raros artilugios médicos se esconden y las batas de los médicos son de colores.
El sueño de conseguir una buena calidad de vida para los niños hospitalizados parece llegar a su meta, pero para la presidenta de la Fundación Curarte se plantea otro reto: conseguir que las instituciones consideren la humanización como una prioridad y que ningún niño enfermo se quede sin su universo de color.

----------

